# What did you achieve today?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=6oHBG3ABUJU&vq=medium

Is this where I am going wrong?

Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Got out of bed, which is great at my age :wink: 

tony


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Isn't that also called multi-tasking. Women can do it but men can't.

I should have been a Doctor.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think the actors were rejects from Crossroads.

Multi tasking, you cannot be serious, that is a fallacy put about by various female associations.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Multitasking my elbow.

Five things done badly instead of one done right.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Very much like my day 8O :lol: 

Often arrive in a room and forget why am there

Worst is the freezer in the utility room

Arrive to get the meat out and forget

Check the washing machine, hang up the washing go back into the kitchen and then remember the meat :lol: :lol: 

Never lose my glasses, they hang around my neck  

I think it's called multi tasking :lol:  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hi Sandra, I would have thought that the Hound would have remembered the meat for you!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

"Lots of things in the freezer, but I forgot to get anything out"!

Where have we heard that before?  

Peter


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

The good news is that Stannah have developed a super fast stair lift that is guaranteed to get you upstairs before you forget why you wanted to go up there. 

:lol: :lol: 

Just realised why I recently bought a bungalow !  

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

rowley said:


> Hi Sandra, I would have thought that the Hound would have remembered the meat for you!


The hound from hell

Remembers his mealtimes ,his chews ,his walks

His time to talk with me and his family

The fact he needs to protect from all things, real or imagined

Other than that

He is useless
Sandra


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

She does very well that Lady. I stayed in bed until noon as still have a very bad cold. Ann came in with the shopping she unpacked it and put it away. She then made me a cuppa and sandwich. I sat reading all afternoon watched the 6pm news. I then drove to hospital to have chest Xray came back home to a nice dinner. I did my bit and washed up.

Now having a quick look at MHF. What a busy day I have had.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Steve

Surely you have man flu

A superb effort on your part to wash up

I have a matching man :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

TeamRienza said:


> The good news is that Stannah have developed a super fast stair lift that is guaranteed to get you upstairs before you forget why you wanted to go up there.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


A lot of MHF members resemble Bungalows.

They have nowt upstairs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Heathcliffe

Behave yourself

That is not true

What's p*****g you off :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

> Heathcliffe
> 
> Behave yourself
> 
> ...


Winter Blues

Itchy feet

Ill health (nothing serious, just age and winter related)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah well Heathcliffe

If you had remained true

I'd have scratched your itching feet

And soothed your aching brow

Looser :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yuk.

Pass the buckets on the left hand side.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why on the left???

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Because that's the way the song goes. 


Do keep up at the back


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm trying

Some say I'm very trying :lol: :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

made me smile.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you have lots of things to do, then you can get distracted, simple as that.

I've got Rita in bed with a bladder infection (getting better now) so various trips to all-night surgery, GP and Pharmacy this week, also trying to run the factory, get more jobs done on the Mercedes, feed the cats, try and cheer Rita up (difficult as she was in a lot of pain) feed the cats again, get some shopping (just across the road at a Sainsburys Metro, walking distance) get out in the Mercedes and have an hour or so in there doing odds and sods. Put dinner in oven, do washing up, check Rita is OK (she is) and so on.

When you have fairly well-organised lives, it all goes horribly wrong when one of you goes t*ts up for a few days.

Fortunately we live two streets away from the factory and we are online to our GP, so not as bad as if we were out in the sticks.

It is very rare for either of us to be badly ill, and even more rare for us to be ill together, thank goodness!

Peter


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

aldra.

I have done better to day. Man flu nearly gone so helped Ann with more shopping and put our holiday suit cases back in the loft.

Taking the 13 year old grandsons to shooting club tonight so Ann can watch TV in peace I will not have time to wash up tonight.

I shall have to see if I can do even better on Saturday.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have managed to NOT find two receipts for old gas bottles so no refund on the old bottles.
And paid €5 each on two new contracts when it was only €1 last week but they had no gas.??

Gotta dump several old red 13kg. botts now.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Any consolation I could not give any of those red bottles away over here in UK.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Take them back to a Calor dealer, , they took ours with no problems when we switched to refillable.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Take them back to a Calor dealer, , they took ours with no problems when we switched to refillable.


Yes Kev, Super U or any other supermarket will take em but I had to pay for the new Super U contract.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Gnome is feeling down and unwell as the end of January marks the end of the Gnome Mating season and I dont think he got lucky this year!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't the little people get extra time in a Leap year.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> The Gnome is feeling down and unwell as the end of January marks the end of the Gnome Mating season and I dont think he got lucky this year!


He could have

But he blew it  

It's what gnomes do

Sandra


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Peter, heres hoping that Rita gets back on her feet again very soon. I have Mrs C down with depression and that reduces one's free time. I have still not been able to get out in the Rio yet, but have found time for to sneak out and do a few modifications.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What did I achive today?
I cooked a meal for 12

plus a takeaway for one

A mad pup tearing round

A sedate dog tut tutting
But I'm semi drunk

All is well

If the remnants will just go home
 :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Give our best to Rita Peter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> the end of January marks the end of the Gnome Mating season and I dont think he got lucky this year!


Don't gnomes have nasal sex? They jjst love the flu season.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Don't gnomes have nasal sex? They jjst love the flu season.

Not any more Kev, cos of the elf risk.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

WHAT ?!?

No no no 

Mrs c is down with depression 

Rita's not well?.

Actually I'm not feeling so good

Alberts a bit iffy

Heathcliffe will survive
Maybe

Or maybe not :twisted: 

So let's just share and hope for the best


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was very ill lastnight, twice in fact, very warm in the sitting down area, but dlept ok despite being buffeted by wind coming off the sea at Arran, been fine all day too, must have had a dodgy curry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You on the Isle of Arran Kev? Nice one. My favourite place. I take it you have found all the wild spots and where to get water from? Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very weird, got home yesterday, just fired up the lappy to find the notification for your post, but it's not on my phone.

Yes we have Arran well sorted, except for LPG, none on the island, so we only stayed three days, weather was good, but everywhere closed, ferry fares are very cheap to Arran from both ports, RET, even cheaper Brodick to Ardrossan, no one came to take money from us, a bloke asked how long it was so I clouted him, he just gave us a boarding ticket, which no one asked for, I didn't see anyone else pay either, so no idea what happened.


----------

